# Any NW meets in May



## chellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Specifically the 3rd and 4th? The course is closed at ours those days so was wondering.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 30, 2014)

chellie said:



			Specifically the 3rd and 4th? The course is closed at ours those days so was wondering.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was closed so I'll be looking for a game aswell... :thup:


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Didn't realise it was closed so I'll be looking for a game aswell... :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's the big Fairhaven Trophy weekend. Mind you we could possibly do one from the passport scheme I just thought a forum one would be good for me and HID.


----------



## Junior (Mar 30, 2014)

We dont have a comp on the Saturday so your more than welcome at Lymm .


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 30, 2014)

Junior said:



			We dont have a comp on the Saturday so your more than welcome at Lymm .
		
Click to expand...

Could be a good shout Andy, cheers :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sunday is free at Bolton as well. Happy to host if needed :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 30, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Sunday is free at Bolton as well. Happy to host if needed :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Birchy, will see what the score is and get in touch a bit nearer the time.

Good options to have :cheers:


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Great stuff and me and Simon haven't played either of those


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 30, 2014)

chellie said:



			Great stuff and me and Simon haven't played either of those

Click to expand...

Both really good courses Anne, not a bad choice to have :whoo:


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Both really good courses Anne, not a bad choice to have :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Even better Oh, and well done you two yesterday:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 30, 2014)

chellie said:



			Even better Oh, and well done you two yesterday:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :cheers:

Losing 5 shots on one hole and still qualifying was quite an achievement I think!! :rofl:


----------



## chellie (Mar 30, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Cheers :cheers:

Losing 5 shots on one hole and still qualifying was quite an achievement I think!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

LOL's. At least it didn't cost you on countback!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2014)

Check out your reciprocals, or sometimes for special comps, other local courses step up to the plate and give you a round gratis, worth asking.


----------



## chellie (Apr 22, 2014)

Are we able to get anything sorted out for the 3rd? We're playing at Manchester GC in an open on the 4th and happy to arrange something at ours for the 5th if anyone is interested.


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2014)

No-one....billy nomates then


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2014)

chellie said:



			No-one....billy nomates then

Click to expand...

 Hi Anne, I should be ok for this Saturday, but will confirm later in the week (Thursday?). I've got a voucher for 4 free rounds, so you and Simon are more than welcome to use two of them. Saturday mid or late afternoon is my preference at the moment. Lee park is a decent course, not great, but welcome there if I'm playing.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Anne, I should be ok for this Saturday, but will confirm later in the week (Thursday?). I've got a voucher for 4 free rounds, so you and Simon are more than welcome to use two of them. Saturday mid or late afternoon is my preference at the moment. Lee park is a decent course, not great, but welcome there if I'm playing.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Hi Anne, I'm ok for Saturday afternoon, if it suits you and Simon, and you don't get any better offers.


----------



## chellie (May 1, 2014)

Peter, is it OK I let you know later on tonight. Simons Mum is in hospital and we may now have to visit on Saturday to take some of the pressure off his Dad.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2014)

chellie said:



			Peter, is it OK I let you know later on tonight. Simons Mum is in hospital and we may now have to visit on Saturday to take some of the pressure off his Dad.
		
Click to expand...

 Not a problem, Anne.


----------



## chellie (May 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not a problem, Anne.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Peter. His Dad's a golfer so he knows what it's like so fingers crossed.


----------



## chellie (May 1, 2014)

Really sorry Peter but we're going to have to say no to your very kind offer

Let me know when you fancy a round at ours again as you know you're always welcome.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 1, 2014)

chellie said:



			Really sorry Peter but we're going to have to say no to your very kind offer

Let me know when you fancy a round at ours again as you know you're always welcome.
		
Click to expand...

No probs Anne, i'll just play later with my mate, so no hassle. Thanks - you know I'll take you up on that.


----------



## Odvan (May 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Saturday mid or late afternoon is my preference at the moment. Lee park is a decent course, not great, but welcome there if I'm playing.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd be sat on the edge of the sofa on Saturday evening.....none of your lot are shouting about it but the red half will be 100% blue on Saturday - hurts eh!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Thought you'd be sat on the edge of the sofa on Saturday evening.....none of your lot are shouting about it but the red half will be 100% blue on Saturday - hurts eh!
		
Click to expand...

 We don't hate them as much as they hate us (the bitter ones, anyway - not all of them have taken the PHD in bitterness - must be the fees).


----------



## Odvan (May 2, 2014)

roughly translated as "yes, c'mon Everton, we love you".

Until of course 7:30pm, when they've beaten us 4-0


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2014)

Odvan said:



			roughly translated as "yes, c'mon Everton, we love you".

Until of course 7:30pm, when they've beaten us 4-0
		
Click to expand...

 Correctomundo - it's all about integrity.


----------

